# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Quốc tế bơm ngàn tỷ USD, DN Việt muốn giãn thuế ít nhất 1 năm

## phuong_hanh3112

Chính phủ và NHTW các nước đang chạy đua dồn dập thiết kế các gói bơm tiền, giãn thuế, kích cầu, hỗ trợ DN. Đây là thời điểm quyết định để vực dậy các nền kinh tế với trung tâm là các doanh nghiệp - nguồn sống của nền kinh tế.

Thế giới bơm tiền lãi suất 0%

Dịch Covid-19 đang ảnh hưởng nặng nề đến kinh tế toàn cầu. Mỹ - nền kinh tế lớn nhất toàn cầu đang thực thi giảm bớt hàng trăm quy định “không cần thiết và có thể gây cản trở đà phục hồi kinh tế”. Những quy định này “sẽ bị loại bỏ vĩnh viễn nếu có thể”. Ngay trước đó, Cục Dự trữ Liên bang Mỹ (Fed) cho biết sẵn sàng cung cấp nhiều hỗ trợ hơn cho nền kinh tế nội địa. Fed sẵn sàng sử dụng đầy đủ các công cụ của mình và duy trì mức lãi suất cho vay gần bằng 0% cho tới khi nền kinh tế Mỹ trở lại đúng hướng sau khi thừa nhận rằng phạm vi và tốc độ của sự suy thoái lần này tồi tệ hơn nhiều so với bất kỳ cuộc suy thoái nào.

Tại châu Âu, EU đã có một bước tiến quan trọng sau khi Pháp và Đức đề xuất chung về một quỹ tái thiết khu vực, tổng trị giá 500 tỷ euro (545 tỷ USD). NHTW Anh nhiều khả năng sẽ cắt giảm lãi suất cơ bản xuống dưới 0% sau khi nước này đối mặt với suy thoái kinh tế nghiêm trọng.

Australia thậm chí đã chi tới 189 tỷ USD (tương đương 9,7% GDP) để cứu nền kinh tế khỏi ảnh hưởng của đại dịch Covid-19. Các DN nhỏ nước này được nhận 100.000 USD tiền mặt để trả lương nhân viên thời Covid-19.
Chính quyền ông Donald Trump dồn dập bơm tiền để cứu doanh nghiệp và nền kinh tế Mỹ.
Ngoài ra, Australia cũng sẽ thực hiện chiến dịch cho vay ưu đãi lớn với tổng trị giá 40 tỷ USD nhằm giúp đỡ các công ty đang gặp khó khăn. Tổng số tiền các DN nhỏ có thể vay lên đến 250.000 USD với thời hạn 3 năm. Họ sẽ không phải thanh toán bất kỳ khoản phí dịch vụ vay nào cũng như không cần phải hoàn trả trong vòng ít nhất 6 tháng.

Một đất nước khá gần gũi với Việt Nam là Hàn Quốc vừa quyết định hỗ trợ 1,2 tỷ USD cho các lao động tạm thời bị mất việc làm do đại dịch. Trước đó, Tổng thống nước này cho hay sẽ bơm thêm khoảng 56.000 tỷ won (46 tỷ USD).

Nhật Bản cũng cho biết sẽ tăng quy mô gói kích thích kinh tế lên gần 1.100 tỷ USD, trong đó gần 1 nửa là các biện pháp tài khóa. Gói này được đưa ra chưa đầy hai tuần sau khi Nhật thông qua kế hoạch chi 108,2 ngàn tỷ yen (1 ngàn tỷ USD), theo đó hỗ trợ 300.000 yen cho các hộ gia đình có thu nhập giảm mạnh do dịch bệnh.

Mới nhất, Chính phủ Nhật Bản tiếp tục xem xét một gói kích thích mới trị giá hơn 100.000 tỷ yen (929 tỷ USD), chủ yếu bao gồm các chương trình cứu trợ tài chính cho các doanh nghiệp bị ảnh hưởng bởi đại dịch Covid-19

Thậm chí, Thái Lan – quốc gia sát Việt Nam cũng đã chi khoản tiền cứu trợ tương đương 15% GDP, trong đó phát tới 12 tỷ USD tiền mặt cho người dân nhằm kích cầu tiêu dùng.
Việt Nam cũng đưa ra nhiều gói hỗ trợ nhưng các DN cần bơm thêm tiền, giãn thuế dài hơn để sống sót và hồi phục
Doanh nghiệp cần ít nhất 1 năm hồi phục

Cũng giống các nước, kinh tế Việt Nam bị đình trệ bởi những nỗ lực ngăn chặn SARS-CoV-2. Du lịch không có khách quốc tế, xuất khẩu dệt may, da giày, nông lâm thủy sản,... gặp rất nhiều khó khăn.

Nhiều biện pháp đã được Chính phủ và NHNN đưa ra với chính sách tài khoá hoãn - giãn thuế phí, chính sách giảm lãi suất của các ngân hàng thương mại, các chính sách kích cầu đầu tư, tiêu dùng song thực tế là các gói cứu trợ của Việt Nam có quy mô khá nhỏ so với các nước trong khu vực và thế giới (cả về tỷ trọng GDP và giá trị tuyệt đối) do nguồn lực nhà nước có hạn và việc thực thi đến nay theo các DN là còn khá chậm.

Theo ông Võ Trí Thành, phần lớn đang mong chờ các giải pháp từ hệ thống ngân hàng, nhưng điều quan trọng hiện nay là giải quyết vấn đề việc làm và thu nhập. Người dân có việc làm, có thu nhập thì sẽ có tiêu dùng, tăng sức cầu nội địa và qua đó vực dậy nền kinh tế.

Nguyên Phó viện trưởng Viện Nghiên cứu quản lý kinh tế TW cho rằng, để người dân có việc làm, có thu nhập thì doanh nghiệp phải tồn tại và vai trò của Nhà nước, của hệ thống ngân hàng là phải “giãn”, “hoãn”, “khoanh”,... các loại thuế, các khoản nợ vay của doanh nghiệp.

Trên thực tế, Chính phủ hiện đã cho các doanh nghiệp được miễn và giãn một số loại thuế. Tuy nhiên, trong bối cảnh tiếp cận tín dụng ngân hàng khó khăn, nguồn thu ngân sách giảm, việc kéo dài thời gian giãn thuế từ 5 tháng lên ít nhất 12 tháng với thuế TNDN và từ 3 tháng lên tối thiểu 12 tháng đối với thuế TTĐB... sẽ là động lực giúp tăng khả năng sống sót của DN, tăng sức cầu trong nước lên.

Ông Phạm Xuân Hòe, Phó Viện trưởng Viện Chiến lược ngân hàng, đánh giá, việc chi hỗ trợ trực tiếp 62 ngàn tỷ đồng cho người dân gặp khó khăn theo Nghị quyết 42 của Chính phủ khá chậm, thủ tục khiến việc đăng ký và cho tới khi giải ngân mất rất nhiều thời gian.

Ông Hòe kiến nghị Nhà nước cần tìm giải pháp (có thể ứng dụng công nghệ giống như khai báo y tế) để khẩn trương chi hỗ trợ gói cứu trợ trên, đồng thời giải ngân gói 16.000 tỷ đồng lãi suất 0% đối với doanh nghiệp để trả lương nhân viên.

Hơn nữa, cần kích cầu tạo việc làm có thu nhập từ gói đầu tư công 700 ngàn tỷ đồng. Bên cạnh đó là cho vay tiêu dùng với món nhỏ, lãi suất hợp lý, thời gian trả nợ kéo dài hơn.

Thực tế cho thấy, ảnh hưởng của đại dịch Covid-19 là chưa từng có trong lịch sử. Do vậy, các biện pháp mà chính phủ và NHTW các nước đưa ra cũng chưa có tiền lệ. Việt Nam gần đây cũng đã tung ra nhiều gói hỗ trợ DN và người dân, song nhiều ngành nghề còn gặp rất nhiều khó khăn và chưa tiếp cận được các gói hỗ trợ này.

Sự phục hồi của DN là cơ sở để duy trì việc làm cho người lao động cũng như nguồn thu bền vững cho Nhà nước. Chính vì thế, các DN mong muốn chính phủ có các biện pháp mạnh mẽ và thiết thực hơn phù hợp với hoàn cảnh của đất nước. Trong đó, có thể tính đến kéo dài thời gian giãn thuế lên đến 2 - 3 năm, hoặc ít nhất phải 12 tháng mới thực sự có đủ thời gian tác động có ý nghĩa đến hoạt động của DN.

M. Hà

----------

